# Ultramanv's Home theater .. well the start of one



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

I was building a garage onto my house when the contractor said that for not that much more we can put an bonus room over the garage. So i said Wooohoo my home theaters here!!. Its not a extra large room 25 X 29 But i had it sprayed with foam insultation to sound proof it and added a bar in the back.. Heres a couple of pic's Wall's are a lil bare I need to find a good movie poster supplier and put some on the wall... 
Thes walls finished waiting to put the floor in...








light down








Stairway to theater








Floors in








Bar in back 








Daughter 's already taken control


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Nice space! I'm jealous. I don't have a dedicated HT.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Is that a 4:3 screen? 

Might want to lower it and go 16:9, as it seems a bit high anyway. Think how much better that Monsters VS Aliens clip would be if it were 3' wider.

You'll also get a better picture if you paint that ceiling black (or dark).

What made you decide to put down wood instead of carpet? You should at least put down some big throw rugs.

Are you planning on upgrading your speakers? You might want to at least mount those fronts on the wall or use stands. Do you have sides? Rears?

Without that bar in the back, you could easily add a riser and two rows of seating too.


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice space , lots of angles! and I see it gets the only seal of approval that counts in your last pic!


----------



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Spartan, It's kinda 16:9 screen Just not exactly .. The picture are not updated as I Have put in area rugs , Speaker stands, I do have 5.1 others are mounted in the back.. I still have about 3 feet in the back till I get to the bar so I was thinking of putting another tier with a lil smaller seats. I put wood because it sounded a little better and goes with the room décor.. I also built a bathroom in the back opposite the bar. and if you look behind the bar there a fridge built into the wall... Thanks for all the ideas. Ill post the updated pictures tomorrow.. Still learning so all the help is really appreciated


----------



## LeafFan1985 (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice room so far. Is that the basement... i've never really seen the ceiling on an angle like that....Looks great!


----------



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

No, its a bonus room above the garage... It comming together pretty good .. Ill post new pics this weekend .. I have added a small bathrom in the back ( Dont want to keep running up and down the stairs when ya gotta well You know  . Finally finished all the trim and paint so its looking better. Still need to come up with an idea for the walls tho, Still to bare... Was thinking of doin a whole Drive-In look to it with the ceiling painted with clouds and stars , and cars parked in the back facing the screen with Leds for the cars headlights...


----------



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

Room with speaker stands and rug etc....


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Looking really nice Ultramanv :T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet pad!


----------

